# Guttenburg books to Kindle via Whispernet



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Download the Magic Catalog at this link:
http://www.freekindlebooks.org/MagicCatalog/magiccatalog.html
and then you can browse the Guttenburg catalog of books, click and download to your Kindle - no need to use your computer anymore.

Sorry if someone else has posted this before me.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That is fantastic! I just clicked on your link, downloaded the MOBI magic Catalog. Then connected my Kindle and copied the MOBI file to my Documents folder. I was able to browse through the catalog on my Kindle at that point, and when I found a book I wanted, I clicked on it and it took me to my Kindle browser and automatically downloaded the book file. It was on my home page in seconds and I was able to start reading! That's fantastic!


----------



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> That is fantastic! I just clicked on your link, downloaded the MOBI magic Catalog. Then connected my Kindle and copied the MOBI file to my Documents folder. I was able to browse through the catalog on my Kindle at that point, and when I found a book I wanted, I clicked on it and it took me to my Kindle browser and automatically downloaded the book file. It was on my home page in seconds and I was able to start reading! That's fantastic!


When I followed these instructions, my computer reported that the file type was unknown - any suggestions?


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

mlm525 said:


> When I followed these instructions, my computer reported that the file type was unknown - any suggestions?


Yes, connect your Kindle to your computer via USB. Send this file over to your Kindle (from computer to Kindle.) You can then open it on your Kindle and start downloading books.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI, you can also start the browser on your Kindle (don't forget to turn on Whispernet) and browse to http://www.freekindlebooks.org
then navigate to the Magic Catalog and download it directly to your Kindle.


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

I downloaded the catalog to my Kindle but I can't "click" to download a book.  I'm sure I'm missing something basic, but I can't move around on the screen with the pointer.  What am I not doing Thanks!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You can do it in kindle, but I personally have found it much faster and easier navigation to just DL from their website and transfer over USB.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

JackKunkelps said:


> I downloaded the catalog to my Kindle but I can't "click" to download a book. I'm sure I'm missing something basic, but I can't move around on the screen with the pointer. What am I not doing Thanks!


Really, once it's on your Kindle, you're golden. Scroll down to the file using your 5-way button and click on it. Once the program is open you just use your 5-way to scroll down one by one, and of course you'll hit "next page" when you get to the bottom. (And you should be able to click to download a book... make sure you have wireless on if it isn't.)


----------



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

This is so awesome.  Is this all legal?  Are these all just public domain?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that all the books on Gutenberg are public domain _somewhere_. You will frequently see a notice to the effect that the book is in the public domain in the following places. If you are not in one of those countries, you technically can not legally download the book. The Gutenberg site relies on your honesty not to d/l books that are not PD in your country.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I believe that gutenberg.org is the "US" gutenberg site. I know of at least one other country that has its own gutenberg for books that are in the public domain there but not here. As far as I know, though, everything on our gutenberg site should be public domain in most other places. The US has some of the longest copyrights in the world. So, my point is that everything on gutenberg.org should be PD in the US.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple other catalogs you can download to your Kindle:

http://mobileread.com/mobiguide

http://feedbooks.com/kindleguide


----------



## JackKunkelps (Jan 19, 2010)

Really, once it's on your Kindle, you're golden.  Scroll down to the file using your 5-way button and click on it.  Once the program is open you just use your 5-way to scroll down one by one, and of course you'll hit "next page" when you get to the bottom.  (And you should be able to click to download a book... make sure you have wireless on if it isn't.)

Thanks, Raven.  I'm still new to Kindle is my excuse!  I did just scroll down to the book I wanted here it is on my Kindle.


----------



## Pat Douglas (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful! I'm paging through the catalogue now, downloading some books I would like to read.  This looks like an easy way for me to part with some worn paperbacks, too!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

GLAD it worked for you!  Check out the other two links NogDog posted up above.  You can do those the same way.  You're in for a lot of good reading!  Have fun.


----------



## Ostis (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for this. I've used project Gutenberg on my PC in the past. It's amazing how smooth this works on the Kindle. Kudos!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> A couple other catalogs you can download to your Kindle:
> 
> http://mobileread.com/mobiguide
> 
> http://feedbooks.com/kindleguide


Was just going to post these - you can type those urls into the Kindle browser and they'll download to the Kindle.


----------

